# Afghanisches Gesetz bestimmt Häufigkeit von Sex in der Ehe



## NurdieRUhe (3. April 2009)

http://de.news.yahoo.com/1/20090402/tpl-af...ke-cfb2994.html



> Afghanisches Gesetz bestimmt Häufigkeit von Sex in der Ehe
> Gestern, 16:29 Uhr
> 
> Drucken Kabul (AP) Der afghanische Präsident Hamid Karsai hat am Donnerstag ein Gesetz unterzeichnet, das Ehefrauen dazu zwingt, mindestens alle vier Tage mit ihrem Mann zu schlafen. «Solange der Mann nicht auf Reisen ist, hat er jede vierte Nacht das Recht auf Geschlechtsverkehr mit seiner Frau», bestimmt Artikel 132 des neuen Gesetzes zur Regelung des Familienlebens unter den Schiiten in Afghanistan. Diese stellen rund 20 Prozent der Bevölkerung. Diesen Artikel weiter lesen
> ...






*krank oder???*


----------



## -Therion- (3. April 2009)

Jo echt krank jede 4te Nacht auf die Alte hupfen zu müssen, das ist menschenverachtend.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Jo echt krank jede 4te Nacht auf die Alte hupfen zu müssen, das ist menschenverachtend.



Flieg mal nach Afghanistan, Irak oder Iran aber bitte als Frau verkleidet und dann denkst du nochmal über deinen Post nach....

So begriffe wie Zwangsehe sagen dir schon was oder ? Wie wäre es für dich wenn man dich gesetzlich dazu zwingen würde alle 4 Tage mit einer für dich total unattraktiven Frau ins Bett gehen zu müssen und diese zu befriedigen ?

Hierzulande wäre sowas sicher der Traum vieler Männer, aber in solchen Staaten wie Iran sind Frauen teilweise weniger Wert als eine Kuh und so werden sie auch behandelt. Dort ist man der Ansicht die Frauen gibt es nur um den Männern zu dienen.  Es gibt Länder da darf der Mann rumpimpern mit wem er will aber sobald die Frau auch nur einen anderen Mann länger als 5sek anschaut kriegt sie die Todesstrafe wegen Ehebruchs... 
Wäre bestimmt die Ideale Welt für dich, gell ?


----------



## -Therion- (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Flieg mal nach Afghanistan, Irak oder Iran aber bitte als Frau verkleidet und dann denkst du nochmal über deinen Post nach....



Du hast mir nicht vorzuschreiben wohin ich fliegen soll und worüber ich nachdenken soll!

In Deutschland gibts halt vom Mann ne Schelle und die Frau trägt ne Woche Sonnenbrille. Müssen echte Schlaffis sein die afghanischen Männer wenn se dafür ein Gesetz brauchen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2009)

joar hab ich grade beim Mittagessen in der Zeitung gelesen...
man sollte nicht meinen, dass das ein Präsident ist, der von den USA eingesetzt wurde, ob jetzt direkt oder indirekt.
Das is Menschen, und vor allem Frauenverachtend.
Nit das ich jetzt son Feminist wäre ( geht das bei Männern? ;D ) aber das is wirklich schon ein bisschen Krank, vor allem wenn man mal nachdenkt, mit wechem Alter die da unten verkauft ( 2 Esel = 1 Frau ? o.0 ) und verheiratet werden.

naja aber was will man machen.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du hast mir nicht vorzuschreiben wohin ich fliegen soll und worüber ich nachdenken soll!
> 
> In Deutschland gibts halt vom Mann ne Schelle und die Frau trägt ne Woche Sonnenbrille. Müssen echte Schlaffis sein die afghanischen Männer wenn se dafür ein Gesetz brauchen.



Das du nach Afghanistan fliegen sollst war keine Vorschrift, sondern eher sowas wie eine Empfehlung.

Und nein das sind keine Schlaffis, das Gesetz dient nur dem Zweck Frauen zu unterdrücken. Aber du scheinst über nicht genügend geistige Reife zu verfügen um dies zu erkennen.
Wer solch ein Gesetz toll findet ist ein Menschen- und Frauenverachtendes A...loch oder wirklich Naiv und glaubt die Welt besteht nur aus grünen Wiesen und rosa Plüschhasen


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Tja nur halte ich Sarkasmus bei solch einem Thema für unangebracht....


----------



## Manoroth (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tja nur halte ich Sarkasmus bei solch einem Thema für unangebracht....



/sign

ich finde sowas ne totale schweinerei. ich finde es schon schlimm genug mit den zwangsverheiratungen etc aber sowas...

da könnten sie die unverheirateten frauen auch gleich in die prostitution zwingen... n grosser unterschied is da nememr finde ich


----------



## -Therion- (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tja nur halte ich Sarkasmus bei solch einem Thema für unangebracht....



Ich finde es sarkastisch Nachrichten über unterdrückte Frauen zu posten und zwischendrin kommt dann sowas:

NATO feiert 60. Jahrestag ihrer Gründung 

Der Verein der in den letzten Jahren Afghanistan und den Irak sehr human befreit hat und für einen schnellen Aufbau sowie für demokratische Verhältnisse gesorgt hat.


Warum sollte sich ein rückständiges Land wie Afghanistan um die Menschenrechte kümmern, wenn diese selbst den "Hoch"Kulturen im Westen ziemlich egal sind.


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

zuerst zwangsehe mit ner 12 järigen oder andere kranke scheisse und nu "muss!" dieser typ noch sex haben damit ..
will mir sowas gar nid bei 60järigen + vorstellen IGIT !


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> ich finde sowas ne totale schweinerei. ich finde es schon schlimm genug mit den zwangsverheiratungen etc aber sowas...
> 
> da könnten sie die unverheirateten frauen auch gleich in die prostitution zwingen... n grosser unterschied is da nememr finde ich



gibts das? unverheiratete frauen? ..
stellt dir vor du bist 14 jahre alt .. und dir wird gesagt der typ da ist nun dein mann.. bis du tot bist .. er hat uns 4 kamele geschenkt dafür ...
glaub so viele unverheiratete gibts dort unten nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gibts das? unverheiratete frauen? ..
> stellt dir vor du bist 14 jahre alt .. und dir wird gesagt der typ da ist nun dein mann.. bis du tot bist .. er hat uns 4 kamele geschenkt dafür ...
> glaub so viele unverheiratete gibts dort unten nid
> 
> ...



och hat ja net jeder gleich 4 kamele anner hand denke ich^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

dann tuns auch 3 kaugummis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich finde es sarkastisch Nachrichten über unterdrückte Frauen zu posten und zwischendrin kommt dann sowas:
> 
> NATO feiert 60. Jahrestag ihrer Gründung
> 
> Der Verein der in den letzten Jahren Afghanistan und den Irak sehr *human befreit* hat und für einen *schnellen Aufbau* sowie für *demokratische Verhältnisse* gesorgt hat.



Ist das auch noch Sarkasmus - das (von mir) Fett hervorgehobene?


----------



## Manoroth (3. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann tuns auch 3 kaugummis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hät ich atm sogar hier... bin ma fix weg richtung afgahnistan... cya


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

In Europa gab es sowas btw auch mal....im Mittelalter nämlich. Bündnisse wurden nicht auf Papier besiegelt, sondern mit einer Heirat.

Nun kann man sich vorstellen wie die wohl in Afghanistan leben und wie weit die von einer Gleichberechtigung entfernt sind.


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
Sexismus gibts überall. Und man muss überall dagegen aufstehen.
Hoffentlich gibts bald nen Aufruf zu ner Demo dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marsv (3. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich ein rückständiges Land wie Afghanistan um die Menschenrechte kümmern, wenn diese selbst den "Hoch"Kulturen im Westen ziemlich egal sind.



stimmt leider

ich wohne in einem land und werde auf grund meines geschlechts gezwungen für den staat zu arbeiten. wenn ich mich weigere muss ich andere dienste leisten wie zB alte menschen waschen. die vergütung ist mit einem normalen gehalt nicht zu vergleichen. und das unfairste ist ja dass die mit dem anderen geschlecht einfach weiter leben dürfen.   völlig unbehelligt. 
naja ne. das geschlecht bekommt auch extra parkplätze vor supermärken. wird eigentlich gefördert wies nur geht. es gibt schutzhäuser wenn sich ein angehöriger dieses geschlechts ungerecht behandelt fühlt kann er hingehen und dort wohnen. selbst in politischen vereinen muss eine mindestzahl dieses geschlechts vorhanden sein(ein kabinett muss zu soundsoviel % aus diesem geschlecht bestehen). 

das ist unfair!

ps: natürlich ist das in afghanistan absolut menschenverachtend. am besten wir bomben da alles weg un bringen noch paar menschen um dann glauben die bestimmt auch dass unsere kultur besser is. 
achja hab ich schon erwähnt dass unser menschenbild das einzig richtige ist und uns das recht gibt alles abzuurteilen und zu bewerten? zum glück sind wir so toll!


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

Wirklich krass!
In Deutschland kannst du aber auch vor Gericht ziehen, wenn dein Ehepartner nicht mit dir schlafen will. (Verweigerung des Eherechts)
Jeder hat Recht auf Sex mit seinem Ehepartner.


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

@marsv:
Hoffentlich war DAS jetzt Ironie.

Wenn nicht, dann informier dich bitte, wie es wirklich um Frauenrechte in Deutschland steht.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Da gabs auch mal nen Artikel drüber, das sich Deutschland eher zu einer "Männerunterdrückungsgesellschaft" wandelt.

War aber als Satire geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal aufgefallen, das es überall "Gleichstellungsbeauftragte" gibt und das dieses Amt ausschließlich von Frauen besetzt wird ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann nur sagen : Wie es den Frauen hier geht ist kein Vergleich wie es denen in Afghanistan geht.

Es ist traurig, aber man kann es auch nicht ändern. Man kann nicht einfach in die Länder einmarschieren und sagen "So nun gebt euren Frauen rechte". Sowas muss von Innen heraus kommen, so wie es bei uns der Fall war und es ist eine sehr langsame Entwicklung, die Schritt für Schritt vonstatten geht.
Auch in Deutschland laufen noch mehr als genug Männer herum die glauben Frauen sind nichts anderes als "Essen zubereitende und Wohnungsputzende Gebärmaschinen"


----------



## Manoroth (3. April 2009)

das ist doch nur das selbe phänomen wie das sich jüngere geschwister stehts benachteiligt fühlen^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

naja natürlich. Es gibt für beide Vor- und Nachteile in der Gesellschaft. Zum Beispiel haben Frauen massive Vorteile in der Schulausbildungg, weil männliche Schüler einfach durch die Pubertät viel extremere Leistungsschwankungen haben.
Aber zum beispiel bestehen immer noch sämtliche Vorstände in Großkonzernen zu gut 95% aus Männern, und Sexismus ist sowieso an der Tagesordnung (Frauen verdienen im Schnitt 10% weniger als Männer, Menschen die "schlecht" aussehen nochmal 10% weniger, verheiratete Frauen oder welche in fester Beziehung werden seltener angeworben als Männer, weil die Gefahr besteht dass sie schwanger werden usw.

Und eine allein lebende Frau oder eine, die sich nach einer langen Affäre von ihrem Mann scheiden lässt, wird schief angeschaut und viele Leute wenden sich von ihr ab, während den Männern am Ehesten noch auf die Schulter geklopft wird.
Und die Geschichte mit Wehr- und Zivildienst: 
Ist doch auch wieder ein Zeichen des Sexismus, wie er in der Nazizeit herrschte (Ja, die Bundeswehr IST ein direkter Nachfolgeverein von der Wehrmacht -.-):
Wehrpflicht nur für Männer? Sexismus pur, da damit die Frau als "schwaches Geschlecht" abgestempelt wird, die sich lieber um die Kinder kümmern soll. 

Wehrersatzdienstleistende waren lange Zeit Weicheier und/oder schwule, weil sie FRAUENARBEIT taten.


Das mit den Gleichstellungsbeauftragten stimmt aber. 
Ein Mann und eine Frau sind in der engeren Auswahl für eine Stelle (z.B. beim Kultusministerium)
Der Mann wird aufgrund besserer Qualifikationen genommen und die Frau rennt zur Gleichstellungsbeauftragten, die fängt mit nem Verfahren an und einer Schule fehlt ein Jahr lang eine Koordinatorenstelle...


----------



## Maladin (3. April 2009)

Bleibt höflich und beim Thema. Nur weil ich ein paar Buchstaben weglasse, bleibt eine Beleidigung immer eine B****digung. 

/wink maladin


----------



## LordofDemons (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal aufgefallen, das es überall "Gleichstellungsbeauftragte" gibt und das dieses Amt ausschließlich von Frauen besetzt wird ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in dem Betrieb in dem ich arbeite is das n alter mann XD 
widerlegt also deine theorie


----------



## marsv (3. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @marsv:
> Hoffentlich war DAS jetzt Ironie.
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann informier dich bitte, wie es wirklich um Frauenrechte in Deutschland steht.



ne brauch ich nich^^
ich bin keines wegs frauenverachtend. ich finde nur dass der weg der gesetzlichen hervorhebung der frau eher das gegenteil bewirkt. 
wer hat denn alles parkplätze vor supermärkten?   --> frauen und behinderte   wenn das mal keine indirekte herabsetzung ist. (nichts gegen behinderte)
was bewirkt eine mussquote für frauen? sie werden weniger ernst genommen, sie sind ja nur im amt weil eine frau dahin MUSS.

es geht ja um das gesellschaftliche selbstverständnis welches mit solchen regeln geprägt wird: den eindruck die frau wäre schwächer, weniger leistungsfähig und benötige schutz.. warum sonst gäbe es sonst solche regeln? ne im ernst, erklärt es mir bitte, ich chegg das net.


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

meine Gotti, is durchaus froh, dass es Parkplätze für Frauen gibt. Sie hats mir, als ich 12 war, erklärt, dass sie dafür hier sind, weil es gewisse Männer gibt, die so dunkle abgelegene Orte wie ein unbesichteter Winkel in der Garage gefährlich für die Frau sein kann.

Ich denke aber, dass Deutschland, Schweiz und ésterreich, durchaus fortschrittlich ist in sachen Gleichberechtigung ( wenn man es mit den anderen Staaten vergleicht!).

Aber das is vollkommen subjektiv.


Ausserdem bestehen auch die Ängste bei Männern, dass sie selber rassistisch behandelt werden von Frauen. Gleichberechtigung ist nicht gleich "Frauen an die Macht". Denn wenn wir uns, vorallem die Frauen unter uns, zusehr hineinsteigen, werden WIR rassistisch behandelt und alles fängt von vorne an...

Wir MÜSSEN uns gegenseitig respektieren, wie wir sind. Putzt euch nicht runter, nur um besser dazustehen. Seid nett zueinander, macht mal ein Kompliment, wenn ads Gegenüber was richtig gemacht hat. Fragt mal jemand, wie es ihm so geht, ohne ihn zu kennen.
Hört auf mit dem egoistischen Denken. Lasst euer Ego einfach mal aussenvor und dient.

ich weiss, dienen is nicht sonderlich prikelnt. Aber nur, wenn wir uns gegenseitig dienen können, und nicht mehr auf unser Ego schauen, wird sich die Welt wirklich verbessern.


...vllt soll ich noch erwähnen dass ich zu der männlichen Sorte gehöre... is aber auch nur ein kleines unbedeutendes Detail...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

> meine Gotti, is durchaus froh, dass es Parkplätze für Frauen gibt. Sie hats mir, als ich 12 war, erklärt, dass sie dafür hier sind, weil es gewisse Männer gibt, die so dunkle abgelegene Orte wie ein unbesichteter Winkel in der Garage gefährlich für die Frau sein kann.



Ja und früher sind die Triebtäte noch vollkommen Richtungslos durchs Parkhaus geirrt auf der Suche nach ihren Opfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Karl Marx hatte mal (gefühlt^^) gesagt: "In jeder Gesellschaft, wo die Menge an Rechtlosen/Unterdrückten/Armen, grösser ist, als die der Mittelständlern und Reichen, wird es zwangsläufig zur Revolution kommen.

Wenn ich mich richtig an den Geschichts-unterricht erinnere: War er einer der Urdenker von Kommunismus.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Zu dem "Frauen verdienen 10% weniger"

Das gabs mal nen Artikel drüber und das ist reine Zahlentrickserei vom Ministerium. Leider habe ich die Quelle nicht mehr aber man kam auf diese 10%, indem man das Gehalt aller Männer zusammenrechnete und ein Pro-Kopf einkommen errechnete. Das gleiche machte man bei den Frauen, bezog aber auch die Frauen mit ein, die gar keiner Beschäftigung nachgingen und somit Hausfrauen waren. Nur die Arbeitslosen lies man aus dieser Statistik heraus.

So und was gibt es wohl mehr ? Hausfrauen oder Hausmänner ? Und deswegen schien es so, als ob die Frauen für die gleiche Arbeit weniger bekommen.

oder glaubt ihr wirklich eine Elektrikerin verdient weniger als ein Elektriker, obwohl das Gehalt tariflich festgelegt ist ?

Das 95% aller Manager Männer sind wird damit begründet, das Männer deutlich erfolgsorientierter sind und wenn Frauen eine Babypause machen wars das meistens mit der Karriere.


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja und früher sind die Triebtäte noch vollkommen Richtungslos durchs Parkhaus geirrt auf der Suche nach ihren Opfern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop ist doch viel besser so .. muss man nid lange suchen ;D und sogar noch recht nah am geschäft also nix mit weit laufen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Mir fiel gerade nochn gutes Beispiel ein : Bundeswehr

Die Bundeswehr soll eine bestimmte "Frauenquote" erfüllen, d.h. bis zu einem bestimmten Datum muss ein bestimmter %-Anteil der Soldaten Frauen sein.
Um das zu garantieren gibt es überall sogenannte "Frauenstellen". Das sind Dienstposten die nur für Frauen freigehalten werden. So viele Bewerberinnen hat die Bundeswehr aber garnicht und kann viele solcher Stellen garnicht besetzen. Aber die Dienstposten sind da. Will nun ein Mann auf diese Stelle wird er gnadenlos abgelehnt. Er kann noch so ne gute Beurteilung haben, sogar 10 "Mustersoldaten" würden nicht auf diese Stelle kommen aber sobald sich eine Frau für diese Stelle melden würde, säße sie da schneller drauf als sie gucken kann.

Ich denke wir fahren in Deutschland ganz gut, grob betrachtet, aber es gibt halt Bereiche wo es noch Nachholbedarf gibt aber genauso gibt es Bereiche, wo man es offensichtlich übertreibt (Mein Beispiel)


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das du nach Afghanistan fliegen sollst war keine Vorschrift, sondern eher sowas wie eine Empfehlung.
> 
> Und nein das sind keine Schlaffis, das Gesetz dient nur dem Zweck Frauen zu unterdrücken. Aber du scheinst über nicht genügend geistige Reife zu verfügen um dies zu erkennen.
> Wer solch ein Gesetz toll findet ist ein Menschen- und Frauenverachtendes A...loch oder wirklich Naiv und glaubt die Welt besteht nur aus grünen Wiesen und rosa Plüschhasen


/sign....sehr gut erklärt.

Also, ich finde, dass das mal wieder klar war, dass sowas wieder aus irgendwelchen Ländern wie Afghanistan kommt. Ich hatte mal einen Freund der Afghane war und ich habe live miterlebt wie sie mit 9 (!) schon fast verheiratet war, bzw. wie ihr Mann ausgesucht wurde.
Seit heute kann ich solche Länder einfach nicht ab. Diese Länder verhalten sich für mich alle nur noch wie unentwickelte Affen. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen solche Länder. Afghanen, Inder oder was auch immer da für Leute in der Welt rumlaufen. Ich finde das sie ALLE nicht Menschenwürdig sind, weil sie sich selbst und andere auch nicht als Menschenwürdig betrachten.
Es ist sehr sehr sehr traurig was ich da grad gelesen habe. Ich finde sowas schade. Aber...naja ;(

Edit: Warum sollen Frauen nicht Menschenwürdig sein? Das verstehe ich nicht. Dem Verhalten der Männer in Afghanistan nach finde ich sollten die Männer dort eher nicht Menschenwürdig behandelt werden!!!


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Zu dem "Frauen verdienen 10% weniger"
> 
> Das gabs mal nen Artikel drüber und das ist reine Zahlentrickserei vom Ministerium. Leider habe ich die Quelle nicht mehr aber man kam auf diese 10%, indem man das Gehalt aller Männer zusammenrechnete und ein Pro-Kopf einkommen errechnete. Das gleiche machte man bei den Frauen, bezog aber auch die Frauen mit ein, die gar keiner Beschäftigung nachgingen und somit Hausfrauen waren. Nur die Arbeitslosen lies man aus dieser Statistik heraus.


Und wie viele Frauen sind in Ausbildungsberufen?
Kaum welche. Die meisten sind im Dienstleistungsgewerbe/Büro tätig, da gibt es keine Tarifverträge. Und da werden Frauen im Schnitt schlechter bezahlt als Männer



> So und was gibt es wohl mehr ? Hausfrauen oder Hausmänner ? Und deswegen schien es so, als ob die Frauen für die gleiche Arbeit weniger bekommen.


Und warum ist das so? Exakt, patriarchische Gesellschaft, Sexismus.



> Das 95% aller Manager Männer sind wird damit begründet, das Männer deutlich erfolgsorientierter sind und wenn Frauen eine Babypause machen wars das meistens mit der Karriere.


Vorurteile, mehr nicht. Genauso wie das mit der Babypause. Das ist ja das große Problem in Deutschland, genau diese Einstellung! 
"Frauen sind nicht so erfolgsorientiert?" - Na klar, schließlich sind Frauen andere Menschen! Klar doch. Frauen geben ihr ganzes Privatleben auf, um irgendwie beruflich Erfolg zu haben! Ein Mann MUSS sich keine Sorgen machen dass er Kinder bekommt. Seine Frau scheidet dann eben aus ihrem Beruf aus, er kann locker weiterarbeiten, das wird ja auch von der Gesellschaft erwrtet, dass der Mann, das "starke" Geschlecht arbeiten geht um die Familie zu ernähren, während die Frau vom "schwachen" Geschlecht zu Hause hinterm Herd die Gebärmaschine spielen darf. Und kaum wird die Frau schwanger, sagt die Gesellschaft "Ja dann bleib lieber zuhause", gibt sie die Kinder mit 1-2 Jahren an professionelle Tageseltern (Krippe) ist sie eine "Rabenmutter" und wird von den "guten Müttern" verachtet...weil denen das von Elternhaus und Mann eingebläut wurde.
So ein Schwachsinn, Frauen sind nicht erfolgsorientiert -.-



Shaguar93 schrieb:


> /sign....sehr gut erklärt.
> 
> Also, ich finde, dass das mal wieder klar war, dass sowas wieder aus irgendwelchen Ländern wie Afghanistan kommt. Ich hatte mal einen Freund der Afghane war und ich habe live miterlebt wie sie mit 9 (!) schon fast verheiratet war, bzw. wie ihr Mann ausgesucht wurde.
> Seit heute kann ich solche Länder einfach nicht ab. Diese Länder verhalten sich für mich alle nur noch wie unentwickelte Affen. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen solche Länder. Afghanen, Inder oder was auch immer da für Leute in der Welt rumlaufen. Ich finde das sie ALLE nicht Menschenwürdig sind, weil sie sich selbst und andere auch nicht als Menschenwürdig betrachten.
> ...


Und das ist bei allen Familien da so? Und bei allen Einwanderern?
In allen Gesellschaften gibt es solche und solche Menschen. Mein Schwager zweiten Grades (Der Mann meiner Cousine, müsste eigentlich passen o.0) ist Afghane und seine Schwestern sind alles andere als schon an den Meisbietenden verkauft worden. Natürlich, in vielen muslimischen Ländern sind die ungebildeten Menschen immer noch in den mittelalterlichen Zuständen verharrt. Aber ein Bildunsbürgertum, das diese Praktiken verachtet, gibt es auch dort.
Und menschenwürdig ist jeder Mensch, schließlih hat jeder Mensch eine Würde und die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. 
Und Praktiken wie bei den Menschen im Nahen und Fernen Osten gibt es ja ganz offensichtlich auch in Europa, siehe den Fritzl-Fall oder den jetzt in Italien, wo der Bruder und der Vater die Tochter/Schwester unter sich aufgeteilt haben.
Wir Europäer und auch die Amerikaner fühlen uns wie die Spitze der Zivilisation, aber im Kern sind wir auch nicht besser als die, die wir nach außen hin so verachten. Oder wie erklärt ihr euch die millionen von Zugriffen auf Kinderpornoseiten jeden Tag?

Naja, ich schreib wieder zu viel und reg mich zu sehr auf...
Grüße,
ein antisexistischer junger Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Jop... du steigerst dich hier schon ein wenig rein. Aber viele deiner Argumente finde ich gut hervorgebracht und unterstütze sie im generellem.
Aber auch du verallgemeinerst hier alle Männer Europas und Amerikas als vollkommene Idioten und Egoisten, die meinen, die besten zu sein, weil sie ja "ach so stark" sind.

Tjaja, der Mensch.. Ist wohl die einzige Rasse, die ich kenne, die sich selbst auslöschen kann... 
Aber es liegt an uns, was zu tun. Wir sollten nicht immer die Schuld beim Afghaner suchen, oder bei dein Indern oder in Amerika, sondern bei uns. Denn wir kennen uns am besten und es ist am einfachsten, sich selbst zu verändern, als einen anderen.

Somit können wir mit gutem Vorbild in die Welt hinaustreten und die Leuten dazu bewegen, das Gleiche zu tun.


----------



## Stancer (4. April 2009)

Klar leben viele hierzulande noch im "klassischen" Modell der Ehe also Frau zuhause am Herd und der Mann der Ernährer. So haben die Menschen tausende von Jahren gelebt und man sieht ja wie schwer es ist dies zu ändern. Wir sind auf einem guten Weg aber bei der Sache mit dem Gehalt von Frauen bleibe ich bei der Meinung, das dies Zahlentrickserei ist.

Und Männer sind wirklich erfolgsorientierter. Klar Frauen sind auch Menschen aber trotzdem unterscheiden sich Mann und Frau nicht nur dadurch, das die Frau Brüste und ne Vagina hat. Die Hormone machen den Unterschied aus. Männer haben mehr Testosteron und sind dadurch von Natur aus aggressiver, denn das Kampfverhalten wird dadurch gesteigert. Kämpfen geht heute nicht mehr also suchen sich die Männer andere Dinge um sich mit anderen zu messen und das kann alles sein. Sport, Hobby oder auch der Job !!!

Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen was bei uns alles durch Triebe und Instinkte gesteuert wird.

Zum Thema Sexismus das gerade bei sowas oftmals die Frauen bevorzugt behandelt werden. Wenn eine Frau sagt sie wird sexuell belästigt, dann rollen normal Köpfe. Wenn ein Mann sowas sagt, wird er nur belächelt und ihm wird gratuliert.

Gleichberechtigung hin oder her man kann es auch übertreiben und oftmals wird da bereits gnadenlos übertrieben zu Gunster der Frau. Ein gutes Beispiel kann ich vom Bund aus nennen, das ich erlebt habe. Da kam eine Frau zu uns in die Kompanie und das sie die erste Frau war kam erstmal die Gleichstellungsbeauftragte vorbei um die Dinge zu klären die wir (Die Männer) zu beachten hätten. Das war Sonderbehandlung pur, von eigener Dusche, eigenes WC und ging sogar dazu hin das die zu erbringenden Leistungen DEUTLICH niedriger waren und in keiner Relation standen zu dem was die Männer leisten mussten. Z.b. gabs einen Sporttest bei dem die Männer Klimmzüge machen mussten und pro Klimmzug gabs 10 Pkt. Die besten schafften 15 Klimmzüge (Ristgriff, frei hängend). Die Frau musste stattdessen sowas wie abgestützte Klimmzüge machen, d.h. sie hatte die Füße auf dem Boden und musste eigentlich nur das Gewicht des Oberkörpers hochziehen. Die Frau war alles andere als sportlich und sogar übergewichtig aber sie hat 28 oder so von diesen halben Klimmzügen geschafft und wurde dann ausgezeichnet mit Urkunde über die Super Leistung. Ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Männer, denn der mit 15 Klimmzügen lief privat Triathlon und war Topfit, er bekam nichts.
Und es ging weiter : Auf Übungen musste sie weniger Gepäck tragen und durfte als einzige auf ein Dixi-Klo gehen. Klar beschwerten sich einige Männer nach einiger Zeit bei der Gleichstellungsbeauftragten über unfaire Behandlung und sie wurden ausgelacht und weggeschickt. Einige sprachen die Frau auch direkt an ob sie das Ok fände und sie beschwerte sich direkt beim Chef über die Soldaten wegen Belästigung und Diskriminierung und bekam recht....
Wir waren froh als sie uns dann wieder verließ und ihrer Karriere nachging.

Dann kam eine weitere Frau und wir befürchteten schon das schlimmste aber sie war genau das Gegenteil und eigentlich das was ich unter einer Frau verstehe, die für Gleichberechtigung steht. Sie entsagte nämlich allen Sonderbehandlungen. Sie konnte sowas nicht mit sich vereinbaren und sie war keine "Kampf-Lesbe" oder sowas. Sie nutzte aus Protest nicht den "Frauenwaschraum" sondern kam jeden morgen zu uns in den Waschraum (wurde vorher natürlich abgesprochen). Nur die Dusche nutzte sie alleine, was dann auch verständlich war. Die marschierte genau so weit wie die Männer und brachte die gleichen Leistungen und teilte sich auf Übung ein Zelt mit einem anderen Mann, anstatt wie dir Vorgängerin ein komplett eigenes Zelt zu bekommen. Und sie wurde vollends als Kameradin akzeptiert !!!
Sie hätte das nicht machen müssen aber sie tat es trotzdem und sie sagte einmal : "Wenn Frauen jemals Gleichberechtigung haben wollen, dann müssen sie aufhören Sonderbehandlungen anzunehmen, denn nur dann werden sie auch ernst genommen"

Als die Gleichstellungsbeauftragte davon erfuhr drehte sie bald durch und wollte die Soldatin dazu drängen eine Beschwerde nach der anderen zu schreiben, weil das ja so nicht sein kann....

Es waren sicher 2 Extrembeispiele aber sowas findet man überall in Deutschland und nicht nur in der Bw !!!

Da läuft noch einiges Schief !!!


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. April 2009)

Wie kann man ein Gesetz verabschieden, durch welches ein Mensch einem anderen Menschen Gewalt antuen darf, aufgrund seines Geschlechts?
Was zur Hölle ist mit diesen Menschen los.. das hat nichts mit Kultur oder Tradition zu tun. Das ist Wahn, gegen den man kämpfen muss.

Ach, was reg ich mich jetzt schon wieder auf, Gute Nacht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2009)

Stancer hat genau das Problem der ganzen Sache gut beschrieben... 
Die meisten Schreien immer nach Gleichberechtigung um im gleichen Atemzug fordern sie eine Sonderbehandlung nach der anderen...
Solange sowas gang und gäbe kann man den ganzen Zirkus nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## Stancer (4. April 2009)

Das Gesetz wurde nun doch gestoppt : http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,617461,00.html

Scheinbar waren wir nicht die einzigen, die so über das Gesetz dachten und kann nur sagen es ist gut so.

Allerdings ist das Gesetz nur vorerst auf Eis gelegt und noch nicht ganz vom Tisch !


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

ich möchte noch kurz erwähnen, dass von diesem, jezz auf Eis gelegtem, Gesetz, für 15%  der Bevölkerung zählen, und nicht für alle Menschen in Afghanistan.

Nur für die, die nicht gerne auf Links klicken^^


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Zu dem "Frauen verdienen 10% weniger"
> 
> Das gabs mal nen Artikel drüber und das ist reine Zahlentrickserei vom Ministerium. Leider habe ich die Quelle nicht mehr aber man kam auf diese 10%, indem man das Gehalt aller Männer zusammenrechnete und ein Pro-Kopf einkommen errechnete. Das gleiche machte man bei den Frauen, bezog aber auch die Frauen mit ein, die gar keiner Beschäftigung nachgingen und somit Hausfrauen waren. Nur die Arbeitslosen lies man aus dieser Statistik heraus.
> 
> ...


Leider ist es aber tatsächlich wahr, zumindest in Kaderberufen. Meine Schwester hat zB einmal ihren Job zu ner andern Firma gewechselt und kurz bevor sie ging mal ihre Mitarbeiter gefragt, was sie denn eigentlich so verdienen würden. Da ja jeder wusste dass sie bald geht hatte dann auch niemand was dagegen, ihr das zu sagen (oft spricht wird ja nicht über den eigenen Lohn gesprochen). Tjo und sie hat auch derbe weniger verdient als die Männer, hat aber die selbe Arbeitsleistung erbracht, ebenso viele Überstunden geleistet, etc. Mag sein dass in nem Verkaufsgeschäft in dem alles vorgeschrieben ist jeder gleich viel verdient, aber in den Berufen in denen das nicht fest verankert ist sieht das völlig anders aus.
Ich kenne auch so manche Frauen die studieren wollten und es dann aber doch nicht getan haben oder ihr Studium abgebrochen haben, weil sie nach eigener Aussage eine Familie möchten und das mit ihrer Karriere nicht vereinbaren könnten. Das ist traurig aber Realität und eine Freundin von mir sagte mir erst vor Kurzem dass sich vermutlich jede Frau früher oder später fragen muss welchen der beiden Wegen sie nun einschlagen will, einen Mittelweg gibt es nun in wenigen Fällen.


----------



## Greshnak (6. April 2009)

MUSS er jede vierte Nacht oder darf er es dann verlangen?


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> MUSS er jede vierte Nacht oder darf er es dann verlangen?


Es geht nicht um ihn sondern um sie. Wenn ER es WILL, MUSS SIE und das ist das Problem.


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

das wär für mich ein großes Problem - zumal es bei mir umgekehrt ist... ^^  -.-"


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> das wär für mich ein großes Problem - zumal es bei mir umgekehrt ist... ^^  -.-"


Das heisst Du musst Deinen Freund/Mann zwingen dass er mit Dir in die Kiste steigt? :O Ich glaub ich hab das grad falsch verstanden ^^


----------



## Naho (6. April 2009)

Das ist aber sicher nicht nur in Afghanistan(schreibt man das so?) das ist überall so zwar nicht so extrem, jedoch ausreichend genug vorhanden. 
Sogar in den Industrieländern merkt man das immer und immer wieder und es wird sich so schnell auch nichts dran ändern... leider =/


----------



## neo1986 (6. April 2009)

NurdieRUhe schrieb:


> *krank oder???*


Die treiben da drueben weitaus sclimmere sachen.


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2009)

Und Karzai hat das Gesetz nach Protesten aus dem Westen auch wieder auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Also momentan gibt es keine Sexpflicht der Frauen mehr.


----------



## Lori_ (6. April 2009)

Ich hoffe, sowas wird bald auch hier eingeführt! Frauen zurück in die Küche!


----------



## Yaglan (6. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Flieg mal nach Afghanistan, Irak oder Iran aber bitte als Frau verkleidet und dann denkst du nochmal über deinen Post nach....
> 
> So begriffe wie Zwangsehe sagen dir schon was oder ? Wie wäre es für dich wenn man dich gesetzlich dazu zwingen würde alle 4 Tage mit einer für dich total unattraktiven Frau ins Bett gehen zu müssen und diese zu befriedigen ?
> 
> ...




Kann das sein das du das gesetzt falsch verstanden hast? Die Frau muss sich den Mann einmal in war es jetzt in für Wochen oder in 4 Tagen? hingeben? Der mann der Frau in 4 Monaten einmal. 

Das ist finde ich nur in Zwangsehen schlimm so als Europäer hm vorallem hier in Deutschlan ich kenne Frauen die sagen Männer haben zu wollen wenn sie will umgekehrt genauso. Hab mich mit der gestitten das ich soweas von meiner Freundin niemals verlangen würde.


----------



## Independent (6. April 2009)

> Afghanisches Gesetz bestimmt Häufigkeit von Sex in der Ehe







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

